# For those who like s15's



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

C-Red's Japspec S15 monster

http://www.c-red.com.au/about/fideen/index.shtml


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

me like alot


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *me like alot  *


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

wow...just...yea


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

ok, my desk top is white now!

O... M... G...

I left a parking lot marked when an S13 fastback showed up at a lil meet we were at this past saturday with an S15 front end...

i was so damn happy.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

too fancy for me...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

probably too expensive too!
They are 8 pot calipers!!


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

*here is a better one*

Even tighter S15

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/359144 

It blows that blue out of the water!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Haha blows it out of the water? what with? rice?

Here is a list of the C-red s15 mods.

Arias Forged Pistons w/extra clearance
Eagle Forged Rods
Tomei Poncam 256/11.5 Cams
Tomei Adjustable Cam Gears
Tomei 1.2mm Head Gasket
Tomei Twin Valve Springs
Tomei Rocker Stoppers
Sard 850cc Injectors
2 x Bosch 044 Fuel Pumps
C-Red Custom N1 Exhaust
GReddy Intake Plenum
Custom GT40 Turbo based on XR6T Development Turbo with Custom Split Pulse Rear Housing
C–Red Tuned Length External Gate High mount Manifold
Turbosmart 45mm Wastegate
Autronic SM2 - Ex Perkins Motorsport - Full Option Set including Telemetry, Data Logging, Launch
Control, Traction Control and Antilag

6 speed replaced by S14A 5 Speed
OS Giken Twin Plate Clutch
Custom Tailshaft
Cusco 2 way LSD
4.38 Ring and Pinion

Buddy Club Racing Spec Coilovers
Full Whiteline Bush Set
Kazama Caster Rods
Whiteline Sway Bars

Forged WP Pro 8 pot Calipers (front)
Forged WP Pro 6 Pot Calipers (rear)
WP 360mm slotted and cross drilled rotors

18x8 & 18x9 Egoist Perfect Queen Alloys
225 & 265 Yokohama Advan A048 Tyres

Full M Sports Tanaka SPL Body Kit
Autech Rear Wing


Recaro SP-G FIA Bucket Seats
Willans 4 point Harnesses
Border 6 point roll cage
Ignited Performance Switchgear


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i think the c-red s15 wins


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

not all rice!

Engine
SR20DET DOHC 16-Valve Turbo 2.0-Litre

Engine Modifications
A'PEXi Power Intake Air Filter
A'PEXi GT28 450HP Turbo
A'PEXi Custom Front-Mounted Intercooler
Blitz Blow-Off Valve
A'PEXi Power FC
Bosch Fuel Pump
Bosch Custom Aluminium Surge Tank
Speed Flow Fuel Lines
Speed Flow High-Flowed 550cc Injectors
Malpassi Fuel Regulator
HKS Dump Pipe
A'PEXi N1 3-Inch Exhaust
A'PEXi Catalytic Converter and Muffler

Drivetrain
Standard 6-Speed Manual
Lightened Flywheel
Exedy Heavy-Duty Twin-Plate Clutch

Bodywork
Evening Glow Paint with Custom Orange Pearl & Glasurit Clear
J-Racing Custom Wide-Body Kit with C-West Side Skirts
C-West Carbon-Fibre GT Rear Wing
Sparco Fuel Cap

Brakes & Suspension
Endless NA-S Pads
Tein HA Adjustable Coil-Over Shocks
Whiteline Swaybar/Bushes/Camber Kit
Whiteline Custom Strut Brace

Wheels & Tyres
Work RS-Z 18x8.5-Inch Wheels Front
Work RS-Z 18x9.5-Inch Wheels Rear
Falken Azeni Tyres 235/40 Front
Falken Azeni Tyres 265/35 Rear

Interior
Recaro SR Bucket Seats
Recaro Custom Rear Bench
Nardi Quick-Release Steering Wheel
Razo Pedals
A'PEXi Boost Gauge
A'PEXi AVCR Electronic Boost Controller
A'PEXi Revs & Speed Meter

Stereo
Alpine CVA 1003E Media Station Head Unit
Alpine CHA S364 MP3 CD Stacker
Alpine DDC R17A Splits Front
Alpine SPR 172B Rear Speakers
4 Alpine SWS 1241 Subwoofers in Seperate Fibreglass enclosures
Alpine MRV F340 Amplifier Runs Front Splits & Rear Speakers
2 Alpine MRD M300 Amplifiers Runs Subwoofers
Stinger 4-gauge Wiring
Stinger Capacitor
Optima Battery
Sony Playstation 2

I notice C-Red also has rice!
Right back at ya
and you said the nicest, not the fastest anyway


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

hehe ok, they are both nice - but i know which one id rather drive


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

yeah ur right, i would take any of them any time, they are both very very nice, and i know i will never have one. I would be grateful to have one.

The day I get a skyline, i'm gonna kiss both turbos!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

stereo? in an S15? who's the crazy asshole that did that? there's no need for it!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *stereo? in an S15? who's the crazy asshole that did that? there's no need for it! *


hahahaha


----------

